# Goldfinger



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

At nearly a kilo, is the brass Goldfinger too heavy to be executing a polish?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No

............


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I agree but it just feels like it's dragging some grinds round with it (or maybe that's just my imagination).

I can't taste a difference tho...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not too heavy, just don't use any downforce at the same time.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Noted, thank you.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just lift it out then put it back in before you polish, that cures any hint of grinds caught around the edge.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Milanski said:


> At nearly a kilo, is the brass Goldfinger too heavy to be executing a polish?


I hope nobody from Poland misreads this thread









I take it most people are getting on with their Goldfingers? I'm seriously considering putting one on my upcoming birthday list.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mouse said:


> I hope nobody from Poland misreads this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love my gold finger (stainless steel not brass). Nice weight to it but it's the shape I love. Sits perfectly in my hand. I find it easier to get a level tamp with compared to my old motta. I think kits because I can easily place my fingers on to the base on the goldfinger.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Cheers Neil, good info as I'll also be changing from a Motta


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Milanski, out of interest can you weigh your Goldfinger?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Milanski, out of interest can you weigh your Goldfinger?


Better still - can he upload a clip whilst doing it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Milanski, out of interest can you weigh your Goldfinger?


One I prepared earlier...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mouse said:


> I hope nobody from Poland misreads this thread


Took me a couple of reads to get this! ;D


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> One I prepared earlier...


Will have to check mine when home, seem to remember it being 860odd grams, but will have to double check.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I recognise those images MrBoots









On the subject of the difference in weight could it just be that you both have different size brass washers ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And handles ...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

..oh yeah, more obvious than the washer really! Doh!


----------

